# add a level to syslog



## weberjn (Dec 11, 2022)

I thought with

cat /usr/local/etc/syslog.d/dyndns.conf
!dyndns
*.*                                             /var/log/dyndns.log

and service syslogd restart

logger -i -p dyndns hello

should work, but it says

logger: unknown priority name: dyndns

What am I missing?


----------



## covacat (Dec 11, 2022)

that will log everything by a program named dyndns, not a new facility


----------



## Andriy (Dec 11, 2022)

Maybe you wanted to use -t instead of -p...


----------

